# Campag Xenon ergo lever - left hand side



## Amanda P (7 Jan 2009)

I caught a baggage handler fiddling with the left-hand-side ergo on my bike at Mombassa airport. Unfortunately, he had already managed to break some of the teeth off the ratchet.

So now I need a replacement. Needn't be new, but it'd be nice if it matched the right-hand lever, which is also a Xenon one (black plastic lever).

Anybody broken the right-hand lever of a pair and want to get rid of the left-hand one?

(Will - my right-hand one is a ten-speed. Sorry!)


----------



## Will1985 (7 Jan 2009)

Bad luck. We can't work together on here because yours will be QS. You need parts EC-CE061 and maybe EC-RE234, which is the same component up to Centaur level so look for them too. I took an Ergo apart yesterday and I reckon a swap job would be about 30 mins if you had the time and patience.
Jeff the Ergo man at Mercian might have that part, but labour is quite a lot (I was quoted >£50 parts and labour the other day).


----------



## Amanda P (8 Jan 2009)

Will1985 said:


> You need parts EC-CE061 and maybe EC-RE234, which is the same component up to Centaur level so look for them too.



Useful gen, thanks. I'll do that.


----------

